# Bluetooth Installation on my 04 X5 with Assist



## Vonhasch (Apr 19, 2004)

I finally completed my Bluetooth installation on my 03/04 build X5 w/assist. It didn't take so long as I was a procrastinator. The complete installation only took about 1 1/2 hours and that was with taking pictures. It set me back $635.00 (minus the Motorola 505) but I feel it was well worth it. Having a hands free cell phone is much safer then trying to dial a number while doing 75 down the Interstate. Everything works as advertised. The audio sounds pretty good and I'm told it sounds good on the other end as well. I would like to thank Martin Bishop with all his help; his knowledge of the Bluetooth system is outstanding and I bought the module from his as well. If anyone has any questions on the install send me a PM. I got most of my information from Martin, X5 World, and this forum. Lastly I couldn't find any place on the Internet that shows an installation of this kind so I would like to post my installation procedure and pictures. Does anyone know the best way to set this up? I can post it on my web space at cox.net but I don't know how long I can keep it there. Thanks for everyone who provided assistance (including those who posted information on this forum). :thumbup:


----------



## UCrewX5 (Sep 27, 2004)

Vonhasch said:


> I finally completed my Bluetooth installation on my 03/04 build X5 w/assist. It didn't take so long as I was a procrastinator. The complete installation only took about 1 1/2 hours and that was with taking pictures. It set me back $635.00 (minus the Motorola 505) but I feel it was well worth it. Having a hands free cell phone is much safer then trying to dial a number while doing 75 down the Interstate. Everything works as advertised. The audio sounds pretty good and I'm told it sounds good on the other end as well. I would like to thank Martin Bishop with all his help; his knowledge of the Bluetooth system is outstanding and I bought the module from his as well. If anyone has any questions on the install send me a PM. I got most of my information from Martin, X5 World, and this forum. Lastly I couldn't find any place on the Internet that shows an installation of this kind so I would like to post my installation procedure and pictures. Does anyone know the best way to set this up? I can post it on my web space at cox.net but I don't know how long I can keep it there. Thanks for everyone who provided assistance (including those who posted information on this forum). :thumbup:


If you want to do a write-up and send the details to me via email, I'll be glad to host the information on X5World.

Jeff


----------

